# Driving trainer in MN



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I'd like to get Lily trained to drive this next spring. Sure I could attempt to do it myself, but I've never even driven a horse before, so I'd rather have a professional put 30 days on her. After the 30 days is up I'll probably do a couple of lessons a month for both of us to keep us on the right track.
> 
> So anyone know of any GOOD trainers in MN? I'd like to send her for a month in the spring. I figure I'll kill two birds with one stone then. Work Soda to get him through his spring craziness/barnsourness while she's gone and get her started for driving. It'll be easier for me to work with him on his own too.
> 
> Also, anything I can do this winter to make the trainers job easier?


A good trainer would not agree to 30 days training. They need a horse longer and you will need to learn alot to take it home and drive. I know someone really good in Iowa.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Good to know about the time. I had a friend who had a trainer come out to her place for weekly lessons, but I'd rather just send her off for a while and have the basics put on her. 

What's their name? That's probably too far, but I can keep it in mind if I can't find someone good closer to me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Good to know about the time. I had a friend who had a trainer come out to her place for weekly lessons, but I'd rather just send her off for a while and have the basics put on her.
> 
> What's their name? That's probably too far, but I can keep it in mind if I can't find someone good closer to me.


I pm'd you with her info. It is hard to find a good trainer so I would travel a bit before just using anybody.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's what I've heard. The guy my friend used is supposedly the only decent one in the state, but she lost his number, so I thought I'd try this option. 

I figured if she went to an experienced trainer they would also be able to tell if she has the aptitude for driving too. That way I won't be wasting my time training a horse for driving that's never going to be good or safe at it...

How long (in your opinion) would a trainer want her for? I would definitely want/need lessons to make sure I was safe too.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

usually 60 days and possibly 90. Could be less since she is broke to ride though.


----------

